# Getting to Japan, Am I doing it right?



## lostntowns

Hi,

So basically, I'm living in Dubai for quite some time and planning to go to japan in the near future. I'm working at the moment (for 2 years) and will be starting my university in September. It's a 2 year HND business course which I can top up the last year (3rd year) in a British university in Dubai or maybe Malaysia.
The thing is, I will probably have a gap year after my second year, So I plan to go to Japan to do a short 3 month language course. Is this recommended? Or is it better I do my Japanese learning in U.A.E itself? what do you suggest?

Also regarding the jobs. If it's possible I will try to get into Japan through the Jet program from India after my degree. I feel pretty confident about my English, and If I can get a Tesol certificate it would better my chance of getting selected. what do you guys think about this? Is this enough?

If not, what do you suggest? Constructive Comments will be appreciated.


----------



## deebz

lostntowns said:


> Hi,
> 
> So basically, I'm living in Dubai for quite some time and planning to go to japan in the near future. I'm working at the moment (for 2 years) and will be starting my university in September. It's a 2 year HND business course which I can top up the last year (3rd year) in a British university in Dubai or maybe Malaysia.
> The thing is, I will probably have a gap year after my second year, So I plan to go to Japan to do a short 3 month language course. Is this recommended? Or is it better I do my Japanese learning in U.A.E itself? what do you suggest?
> 
> Also regarding the jobs. If it's possible I will try to get into Japan through the Jet program from India after my degree. I feel pretty confident about my English, and If I can get a Tesol certificate it would better my chance of getting selected. what do you guys think about this? Is this enough?
> 
> If not, what do you suggest? Constructive Comments will be appreciated.



Getting on to the JET programme can be extremely difficult. They expect you to have a very high level of English and you need to have a degree (BA) in order to apply. You do not need to speak Japanese to get on the JET programme, I didnt.

Have a look on the JET website to see exactly what you need and if that fails you can look into other programmes that do teaching in Japan. While JET is the best there are plenty of others that you can also try. In the area I lived in Japan there were at least 4 companies for ALTs (Assistant Language Teachers)


----------



## lostntowns

deebz said:


> Getting on to the JET programme can be extremely difficult. They expect you to have a very high level of English and you need to have a degree (BA) in order to apply. You do not need to speak Japanese to get on the JET programme, I didnt.
> 
> Have a look on the JET website to see exactly what you need and if that fails you can look into other programmes that do teaching in Japan. While JET is the best there are plenty of others that you can also try. In the area I lived in Japan there were at least 4 companies for ALTs (Assistant Language Teachers)



Thanks for your reply. 
I don't recall them mentioning specifically a BA Degree. In any case, I'll be doing my BBA degree before going there, So I think I'm eligible. And learning Japanese before going is always a plus.


----------



## deebz

It says on the eligibility criteria that you must hold a Bachelors degree in any subject.


copy pasted from the JET site 

■Hold a Bachelor's degree in any subject by the July before departure
■Not have lived in Japan for six or more years out of the last 10
■Obey all Japanese laws. This includes the law concerning entry into Japan for participation in the JET Programme, where applicants must agree to reside in Japan under the status of residence stipulated in Article 2-2 of the Immigration Control and Refugee Recognition Act
■Have native level English skills (written and spoken)
■Be both mentally and physically healthy
■Have a keen interest in Japan
■Have the ability to adapt to the living and working conditions in Japan

Things that will make your app stronger but arent necessary are:

Knowing some Japanese or showing a keen interest in learning Japanese and Japanese culture.
Having experience of teaching or working with young people.


----------



## Rube

Don't know about Jet but all the ads I see are looking for native speakers which makes sense.


----------

